# Got The 26rs



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

After a lot of looking we also are getting a brand new 26RS. We should be taking possession within a month (it's still being built) and the kids are chomping at the bit to get it and go camping. We are looking forward to the world of Outbacks.


----------



## SouthLa26RS (Jul 10, 2006)

Congratulations from a fellow newbie to the outback family. My ordered 2007 26RS Havana should be in within 10 days. Like yours my children can not hardly stand the anticipation.


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! The waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Scrib said:


> Congratulations! The waiting is the hardest part.


Especially since the 5th wheel was sold earlier this year and we haven't gone camping.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Congrats on the new Outback. If I missed your intro, tell us about yourself.


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

campmg said:


> Congrats on the new Outback. If I missed your intro, tell us about yourself.


We live in central WA state where I work for an insurance company. Have 7 members in the family in total which include 5 very energetic kids. After quite a few years of no camping we bought a 5th wheel in 2004 and a one ton pickup to pull it with. Camped last year and had a blast and realized how much we miss it. With our adoption last year the truck and 5th wheel were sold in favor of a Suburban and now a trailer with 4 bunks.

The Outback is not only going to be our camping unit but also our "home remodel/guesthouse". We have a large extended family who like to visit so the trailer will serve as the place for them to sleep. We'll hook it up to the sewer, power and water at home and probably let the kids "camp at home periodically".


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Sounds like you got a great family.

You know if you make guests too comfortable in that Outback they'll want to keep coming back.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Welcome Scott Z and SouthLa26rs action

Congrats on your new Outbacks

Post often and Happy Camping!
Dawn sunny


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> You know if you make guests too comfortable in that Outback they'll want to keep coming back.


_*out*_-back where your camper is....


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Scott Z. to the Outback Family
Congrats on the 26RS you'll love it
We have a blast with ours

Don action


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

campmg said:


> Sounds like you got a great family.
> 
> You know if you make guests too comfortable in that Outback they'll want to keep coming back.


Yeah, it is always a bad idea to start the habit of inviting others. Friends can always rent a cabin and eat over.
Don't mean to be selfish, but it is always a matter of time before friends start to invite themselves and get mad if you don't want them


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site Scott Z. And congrats on your future Outback.

While you wait for the big day, please put some thought into joining us at the Fall PNW "BOAT DRINKS" Rally.

Should be ~20 members coming and we always have room for more.

Click here for details
http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php...ic=7687&hl=


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Scott Z.!* action 
Congratulations on the new Outback!

Central Washington, eh? Well then...

action *Welcome to the PNW Outbackers! as well!* action

As Jim mentioned, we have a Fall PNW Outbackers rally coming up in September, just East of The Dalles. We sure would love it if you could join us. It's a great way to meet your fellow Outbackers, and put faces to names.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Scott Z. (Jul 13, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the site Scott Z. And congrats on your future Outback.
> 
> While you wait for the big day, please put some thought into joining us at the Fall PNW "BOAT DRINKS" Rally.
> 
> ...


Wow, thanks for the invite. Didn't expect I'd see something like that a day after posting. We're actually considering this as it's probably 2.5 - 3 hrs from us. And, since this is after the Labor Day festivities and our rodeo it may be good timing.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I sure hope you guys an make it, Scott!
I know you and your kids would have a blast.
We might even show them our secret archeolgical dig, where they can find 'tons' of ancient railroad relices!
Whatya think, Jim?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

